# where to get Co2



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i want to buy a co2 system for my 55 gallon. I don't know which one is good or stable so i wanted to hear some opinions regarding CO2 system you guys are using. Price...i can do up to $200. Please let me know  i'm happy for this addition.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dual stage regulator - milwakee online, or try the beer stores.. 

i saw a used 20lbs set up at dna for $75.00 but the bottle need to be re tested and filled...


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I just picked up a Milwaukee regulator and 5lb aluminum tank for $162 shipped. Have you looked in the APC store? 

sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

that sounds nice $162 shipped. is that all you need for a Co2?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

The regulator has the solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter. You'll need a diffuser and some hose. If you're thrifty you can stay under $200.

sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dont want to fizzle anybody here but co2 regulator is the one u dont want to be cheap in been there than that. I bought a co2 system with milwakee regulator and that didnt last. So i ended up getting a GLA regulator at green leaf aquariums and till now is still working. The price is high but its worth it. Their selenoid is different than others and i think for me its great.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Best way to get quality is to build your own regulator. It isn't hard. There are great directions on how right on the Barr Report forum.

Buy parts from eBay and the forums for sources. Some folks even post great buys when they see them.

There are DIY diffusion methods too that can be done inexpensively.

Regarding a tank...first decide where you will be refilling your tank. Many places don't accept customer-owned tanks and instead have a full exchange offering in which you buy into the program and just drop off your empty and pick up an already filled cylinder. No point buying a cylinder if your local CO2 source won't use it.

So "best for least" is definitely a DIY ob a two-stage regulator. It's fun. Good luck.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I plan to start building my system soon. I am keeping my eye on ebay and all the forums for used stuff to keep costs down. I'm just going to slowly gather parts until I have evrtything I need. If I don't go used, I am going to get a regulator from beveragefactory.com. Overall I should be a bit cheaper than buying a system from GLA, or somewhere similar.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

so when you say cheap regulator, which one are you talking about? and which one is stable?


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=6907
This link will help you with everything. It's more than reliable. The reactor design works amazingly well. Also, look for used systems. I got my entire setup for about $100 and I just saw someone who bought one for $75.

As for refilling tanks, I would highly recommend Keotter fire protection. They refill from a liquid source and use a scale to fill the proper amount, and they are inexpensive. Under $15 for 15 lbs hydro testing is about the same price.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

$75?? wow...i really could use that


----------



## Garon (Mar 22, 2005)

Any recommendations on the diffuser? I am currently running a Plantguild Power Reactor 200 http://www.plantguild.com/powerreactor200.html

My only issue is it is a bulky and little unsightly inside the tank, but it does work very well. Any suggestions?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I also use the Plantyguild reactor in two 55 gallon tanks. I really like them.
Plant something in front of them.

bob


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

The reactor you have should work fine. Some people like them more and others prefer the glass diffuser.

Edit:I have this diffuser. I got it because I have broke the stems off others, though I'm not sure it works the greatest. http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr.../co2-glass-diffuser/prodCO2GlassDiffuser.html

I think I would try one of the ADA ones if I deside to give up on the bulky RedSea reactor.


----------



## Garon (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback on the diffuser. Since the topic was on CO2 setups, I thought it would add to this discussion since it was not too expensive (~$40) and has lasted me 6 years so far.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone locally know a cheap co2 set up being sold?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there was one on craigslist for 120.00 had a 5 pound bottle, dual state regulator, tubing, disfuser etc. complete package.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm looking on craigslist now and on other aquatic forums. let me know if you find any.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

check on dfwmas and dmas sites. Large reef tanks use them for calcium reactors.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I get my CO2 from Cleburne welding. They are very inexpensive. I pay $12 for a 5lb refill.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jason lives in plano, he is trying to grow and get a 30g carpet of baby tears to grow.


----------

